# THE WAY TO SET GOALS.



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*thanks*

thankyou that is very true and a great idea


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

i guess i will start...
my goasl for the day are
-go running/exercise
-carry on a good conversation for more than 5 minutes


----------



## Noana (May 30, 2005)

I think this is a good idea. I don't have a goal for today, though.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Good idea, but why are you yelling at me? :stu


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*reply*

no one seems to be doing the whole persistence thing but I thought I would just share that I have been exercising and I think the conversation I had was more like 3 minutes but thats ok I am improving...


----------

